# Totally New To This !! West Mids !!



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya guys and gals,
Steve here from Dudley in the west mids, Just joined the TTOC to meet like mined people who have more than a little fascination for the TT, we have a white mark 2 only a few weeks old but after trying everthing from an SLK to a Boxster S this little flyer ticked all the boxes,


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum...

Keep your eye on the the Events section, there is always plenty going on in the West Midlands


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Cheers buddy, looking forward to it !!!!!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi mate

Not far away in Cradley Heath and two others within 5 mins from me.

Check the events for a meet at next month. Your welcome to join us.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi and welcome to the TTF

what's the spec of the car? and of course we will be expecting pictures


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and the ttoc. 8)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Guys apart from the upgrade to the wheels totally standard, Cars white with red leather 2.0 TFSI , like i say i tried an R32 ,Boxster S, BMW Z4, and an M3 and a complete pile of poo SLK and then we tried the TT it was like a breath of fresh air compared to the others, handled pulled away like a rocket and looks the frogs flappers so well happy, we are on hols till 11th but would love to come the meets after that,


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi mate welcome to the forum [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'm from Dudley too and drive a white TT so I expect we'll see each other about


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Buddy,
the missus is gutted theres another white one in dudley, They look do look the lobbocks though in white, look forward to seeing you about. Steve


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> Hiya Buddy,
> the missus is gutted theres another white one in dudley, They look do look the lobbocks though in white, look forward to seeing you about. Steve


There's nothing like being the first [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I've just dropped some 19" RS4's off at the powder coaters to be coloured blue 

I reckon they'll look great


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

What Kind of Blue are are you having done as we are thinking of having ours done in Graphite grey, should look good against the white !!!!!! I think it was yours that we saw on tesco's in dudley that had the TTOC badge in !!!!


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> What Kind of Blue are are you having done as we are thinking of having ours done in Graphite grey, should look good against the white !!!!!! I think it was yours that we saw on tesco's in dudley that had the TTOC badge in !!!!


yep that mine! I've gone for a darkish blue - its difficult to describe - I'll show you them when there done


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Should look absoluteley soopoib when they're on, getting ours done graphite grey, Just found out today in the Audi mag that they're doing a 1.8 version of the TT god knows why, 0 - 60 sometime next week but hey it'll do 45 to the gallon, can't see the point myself.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> Should look absoluteley soopoib when they're on, getting ours done graphite grey, Just found out today in the Audi mag that they're doing a 1.8 version of the TT god knows why, 0 - 60 sometime next week but hey it'll do 45 to the gallon, can't see the point myself.


You have not been in the TDI then!!! 50+ to the gallon, and lightening quick


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

jammyd said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Should look absoluteley soopoib when they're on, getting ours done graphite grey, Just found out today in the Audi mag that they're doing a 1.8 version of the TT god knows why, 0 - 60 sometime next week but hey it'll do 45 to the gallon, can't see the point myself.
> ...


Your right there - I do 220 miles a day and I'm getting 52 to the gallon - It will be nicer once i get it re-mapped though


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum matey  

Look forward to seeing you at a West Mids meet buddy, and you Marky, havent met you yet


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Will be there! just a small matter of getting our hols out of the way, back on the 11th so any time after that, have to keep the boss happy so a week in Jamaica should do it !!!!! then intend putting a few miles on the titty !!!! look forward to meeting you guys !


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Welcome to the forum matey
> 
> Look forward to seeing you at a West Mids meet buddy, and you Marky, havent met you yet


Yep see you there 

We can't stay for long but we will drop in to say hello


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Allright mate-just down the road from you!
see you at mids meet
cheers
jon


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

cheers Buddy me and the wife are looking forward to it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi, i'm in Redditch worc's.Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Cheers Buddy !!!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

